# Chest Eze- fat burner/pre workout



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Come across this on the net last night and as i get drug tested it is perfect for my ECA and pre workout needs!

1 tablet = 18.31mg of Ephedrine Pharma Grade, 100mg Theophylline (3-dimethylxanthine, which is found in most pre workouts) and 30mg of Caffeine.

If you want to add more Caffeine independantly you can and also Asprin 50p a box

Just baught it for £2.25 for 9 Tablets or from Online i've Found it for £1.85..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chesteze you say??? Never heard off it 

(we've all been using it for years mate...well i know i have and only heard about it on the forums).


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ive been looking for something along these lines and would have been nice if someone like yourself would have posted it lol.. So here i am helping out! How much do u pay for it??


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Loads of people have posted about it buddy. Infact, pretty much every ECA thread gives chest-eze a mention :lol: Id still rather buy a pack of eph tablets from Canada and import them though, it's much cheaper.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> Ive been looking for something along these lines and would have been nice if someone like yourself would have posted it lol.. So here i am helping out! How much do u pay for it??


same as you mate from boots.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> Loads of people have posted about it buddy. Infact, pretty much every ECA thread gives chest-eze a mention :lol: Id still rather buy a pack of eph tablets from Canada and import them though, it's much cheaper.


Lol ive never seen it mentioned and ive used eph for 3 years now.. But hey better late than never.. Yeah but as i stated i get drug tested and of they tell me i failed a test ill tell them im taking cheat eze which i had no knowledge of containing anamohetamines.. Case closed in my eyes legally..


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> same as you mate from boots.


Alright i found it on Amazon - 1.85. If buyin in a bulk can help


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Mate your better of doing trips of all the local pharmacies once every 2 week, with online you may have to pay postage cost, an because you can only buy 1 at a time it's really not worth it.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

is that DMMA that's in these?, I've got a boots right across the road from me, could be tempted lol

just 1 tablet pre-workout 30 mins or so?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

mattc1991 said:


> Mate your better of doing trips of all the local pharmacies once every 2 week, with online you may have to pay postage cost, an because you can only buy 1 at a time it's really not worth it.


Didnt think of having to buy only 1 a time online.. Yeah good shout.. 2 boots near my work, 3 local to home will b sweet


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

edinburgh6982 said:


> is that DMMA that's in these?, I've got a boots right across the road from me, could be tempted lol
> 
> just 1 tablet pre-workout 30 mins or so?


Yeah cheap dmaa and eph will give ya a boost too.. Ill take 1 at 6am to wake me up and 1 40 mins before workout


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Never heard of chest-eze before.... :stupid:


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> Loads of people have posted about it buddy. Infact, pretty much every ECA thread gives chest-eze a mention :lol: Id still rather buy a pack of eph tablets from Canada and import them though, it's much cheaper.


im glad you said that cause ive been using chesteeze, then last week managed to get 5mg ephedrene tabs from dubi. if i had choice of 3 18mg chesteeze? or 4 5mg epherdrene pills, i would not pick the chesteze


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

I get 150x 30mg ephedrine tabs for £15 from my source. If i could take straight eph i would but in my situation. Chest eze is great.


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I get 150x 30mg ephedrine tabs for £15 from my source. If i could take straight eph i would but in my situation. Chest eze is great.


its only my personal opinion, but 4 5mg tabs give me a beter feeling than 2 chesteeze give me, i feel a bit agitated on chesteeze


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Ive been looking for something along these lines and would have been nice if someone like yourself would have posted it lol.. So here i am helping out! How much do u pay for it??


Do you not know where the search button is !?? Seriously there are bucket loads of threads and most people on here have been using it for years!!!

There is at least 5 recent threads on it! You've not discovered something new mate


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

you could take str8 epherdren. why not?


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

you have baffled me,you carnt take pure epherdrene because of drug tests? so you can take chesteeze instead. a drug test would just show epherdrene,despite taking either. thats if drug tests even test for epherdrene


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

take ephedrene= tell em chesteeze:smartass:


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I get 150x 30mg ephedrine tabs for £15 from my source. If i could take straight eph i would but in my situation. Chest eze is great.


i am not having a dig at you mate. i m just tryin to help you out. you still could take pure epherdrene. a drug test would only show epherdrene despite taking either. so you could save some money and still take just epherdrene pills. tel me if i am missing a point


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

ianjay said:


> take ephedrene= tell em chesteeze:smartass:


OR take Chest Eze, feel piece of mind, 3-dmaa shows as Anamphetamines, also so does Ephedrine and if i take str8 eph and tell them cheat eze they will know i have ko 3-dmaa in my system (which i want as it will save me money on pre workouts)


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

completeconcentration said:


> Do you not know where the search button is !?? Seriously there are bucket loads of threads and most people on here have been using it for years!!!
> 
> There is at least 5 recent threads on it! You've not discovered something new mate


Sarcasm is not appretiated, im only trying to help others out as if a thread says chest eze then someone who doesn't know what it is, may not read but my thread elaberates on the subject?


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

ok i can say, i was tested for my railway medical recently and it never showed up for anphetamines, i hope:confused1:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Wardy33 said:


> OR take Chest Eze, feel piece of mind, 3-dmaa shows as Anamphetamines, also so does Ephedrine and if i take str8 eph and tell them cheat eze they will know i have ko 3-dmaa in my system (which i want as it will save me money on pre workouts)


There isn't any 1.3 DMAA in chest-eze though


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I can understand where the Op is coming from.

If he takes Chest-Eze other elements of the pills might show up as well on the report.

If he takes pure ephedrine though they could question it as x,y,z elements that are in Chest-Eze have not been picked up proving it was pure epherdine and he knew what get was doing.

I'm no chemist and don't know the full ingredients of Chest-Eze so don't know of they would show up or not but that's how i perceive this situation.


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

its his choice and like he states,peace of mind. well still take your epherdrene pills and the odd chesteeze. if they did do a detailed test xyz in the chesteeze would show up still.op what is your situation where you will get tested for epherdrene?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I can understand where the Op is coming from.
> 
> If he takes Chest-Eze other elements of the pills might show up as well on the report.
> 
> ...


Caffeine

Ephedrine

Theophylline


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> Caffeine
> 
> Ephedrine
> 
> Theophylline


Thought there was more in them then that to be honest and couldn't be ****d googling the ingredients on my phone,lol.

If that's the case,Op just get some ephedrine tablets,much cheaper.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Sarcasm is not appretiated, im only trying to help others out as if a thread says chest eze then someone who doesn't know what it is, may not read but my thread elaberates on the subject?


All the threads elaborates on the subject !! People who see a thread named chesteeze and then opt not to read it as they're not sure what its on about! Are clearly not Into stinulants

The sarcasm is from you coming in here thinking you're all that and know everything in the topic when actually you no sod all!! Like I said

You've not discovered anything new


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

op, in future if you are going to start threads, at least have some respect to answer people who can be botherd to post and put up decent information. im out


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

ianjay said:


> op, in future if you are going to start threads, at least have some respect to answer people who can be botherd to post and put up decent information. im out


Me too!!

Pillok!!!!!! Next time hit the SEARCH BUTTON AND READ!!!!


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

completeconcentration said:


> All the threads elaborates on the subject !! People who see a thread named chesteeze and then opt not to read it as they're not sure what its on about! Are clearly not Into stinulants
> 
> The sarcasm is from you coming in here thinking you're all that and know everything in the topic when actually you no sod all!! Like I said
> 
> You've not discovered anything new


beat me to it lol


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

ianjay said:


> beat me to it lol


Lol ha ha woman are always faster !! : D


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

ianjay said:


> op, in future if you are going to start threads, at least have some respect to answer people who can be botherd to post and put up decent information. im out


Im at work and had no reception, not ignoring anyone..

You was right its for peace of mind..

I work for a civil engineering companyy who build on tracks.. Hence the. Drug test.. Not worth taking straight eph and loosing my job etc..


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

haha as if you've only just heard of these ya plonker! they're great though, work really good for me when I'm cutting!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Lol for me regarding this thread and chest eze. Im right. I wont be wrong no matter who says what. Im happy to take these for certain reasons and thats it.. Was for educational purposes of anyone who hasnt heard of them. Kthanksbye


----------

